# 6000 acres club QDM  $800/ fmly  4 openings Greene Co



## mikedurham (Sep 12, 2011)

we have 6000 acres   approx 50 stands / food plots   family ready to hunt 

  the work is done   just come and enjoy the hunt  or come work on the property if you like and build your own stands

 managed on a 14" outside 8 pt or better   2.5 year old dee....  lots of does to harvest for meat   

walk in cooler and processing station    onsite guide to give memebers any advice or suggestions on what and where it is happening on the property  

very family oriented  very organized and rules enforced to every member equally   no favorites

$800 for deer only  or $1000 for Deer Hog  Turkey
lots of turkey   bumper year on population for some reason

4 miles of river bottoms   lots of hardwoods   lots of natural food sources   

membership includes  spouse and kids thru highschool 

4 openings available     membership runs 12 months from date of joining      

last year  33 members harvested 23 quality bucks  including the # 2 buck for Taliaferro county

average attendance of hunters is 6-8 per weekend

this is like hunting golf course deer   definitely human acclimation

contact  mikemc@durhamtown  or 706-486-4603

cabins   rv park  resturant on site

great club to start kids hunting

see lots of wild life

here is a link to a website about our  program

http://www.durhamtown.com/Hunting.htm


----------



## sermon8er (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm very interested in your hunting club. Can you send me more info likes maps or where in Greene county it is. My dad lives on Oconee and I've hunted that area the last couple of years. Looking for a place to introduce my wife to hunting this year. I could come visit this Sat.


----------



## mikedurham (Sep 23, 2011)

still have a couple of openings   for the club


we got all food plots planted by lunch today   and RAIN.......


----------



## mikedurham (Sep 26, 2011)

the average attendance last year was 8 members per weekend  for hunting

we have very little pressure on the property


----------



## Hummel11 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Interested*

Im rather intereste in this lease.  is there guest passes on this property or no.  It would be a guest of a bow hunter if anything.  me and my buddy are big bow hunters and i carry a bow year round except for about a week or two out of the season.  My buddy lives in pa and im trying to accomodate a plac ethat allows guests so i can have him down once a yr.  let me know or email me your bylaws at travis.hummel11@yahoo.com

thanks,

travis


----------



## oldesthunter (Nov 19, 2011)

sent you a PM, please let me know
thanks


----------



## Jagter (Nov 19, 2011)

looks interesting, how far is the area from Atlanta?


----------



## Hummel11 (Nov 19, 2011)

I never recieved anything


----------



## mikedurham (Nov 21, 2011)

did you check your pm

thanks mike


----------



## mikedurham (Nov 21, 2011)

here is a link to the club  for more info
http://www.durhamtown.com/Hunting.htm

thanks  mike


----------



## BOGGYBOY1975 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to come check it out---walk around a bit once the season is over do ya think that might be possible??


----------



## killa86 (Jan 7, 2012)

email sent


----------



## Twinkie .308 (May 10, 2012)

My dad was a member a long time ago, before the motorcycle track and horseback riding was allowed on the property.  Do ya'll still have the noise from the dirt track when people are riding dirtbikes and people riding horses down the 4 wheeler trails during deer season?  If not, I'm very interested.  This is some beautiful land with a little bit of everything.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 10, 2012)

I just seen em on treedtv coon hunting at this place. Nice to know the place is coon hunter friendly.


----------

